
Apollo 11 as They Shot It - lukaa
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/07/18/science/apollo-11-as-they-shot-it-ul.html
======
lukaa
Beautiful slides and animation.Finally well spend subscribers money although
still best way is investigative journalism.

